# Paint Creek Rod & Fly Festival



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

So, has anyone heard of this event yet?

On Saturday, September 14th the Clinton Valley Chapter of Trout Unlimited is hosting the First Annual Paint Creek Rod & Fly Festival in the Rochester Municipal Park. The event will go from 10AM to 6PM and includes over 20 Michigan based fly fishing vendors (including Orvis, Scientific Angler, Mystic, Schultz Outfitters, Colton Bay Outfitters, Clutch Fly Rods and many, many more).

During the event Scientific Angler staff members will be running a demo casting area for anglers to "try out" a new rod and a schedule of presentations by local fishing professionals will begin at 12PM.

Check out more on the event at Clinton Valley's Website.

So bring a friend and come out for a great day in the park!


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I went to the one they had last year at the park. Had a good time some nice Guys fom bass pro, I'll swing by


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is the complete vendor list (as of now):

1. Orvis of Royal Oak (Rich Merlino presenting at 3PM)
2. Scientific Angler (they're running the casting area & presenting at 2PM)
3. Schultz Outfitters (Mike Schultz presenting at 1PM)
4. Colton Bay Outfitters (Dirk Fischbach presenting at 12PM)
5. Mystic Fly Rods
6. Clutch Fly Rods
7. Bass Pro's White River Fly Shop
8. The Hex Shop
9. The Michigan Muskie Shop
10. Stealthcraft Boats
11. Tight Lines Jewelry
12. Brookhaven Lake (Michigan's only place to catch grayling)
13. Great Lakes Fly Fishing Co. (Eli Berant tying flies)
14. Woodland Rivers Guide Service
15. Water's Edge Fish Artistry (amazing replica fish mounts)
16. Bald Mountain Rec Area
17. Challenge Chapter of TU
18. Vanguard Chapter of TU
19. Clinton Valley Chapter of TU
20. Clinton River Watershed Council
21. River Traditions (they do engraved fly boxes) 
22. Ross Reels

It seems like now that we have things almost set more and more vendors are wanting to participate. So, Lubbs, the event will be much better than last year.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Presentations for the event have been set:

11:00AM - Dirk Fischbach (Colton Bay Outfitters) on Fly Fishing for Carp
12:00PM - Jeff Clyma (Clutch Fly Rods) on Casting "Big" Flies
1:00PM - Mike Schultz (Schultz Outfitters) on Michigan Smallmouth Fishing
2:00PM - Scientific Angler Staff on Basic Fly Casting & Fly Line Tapers
3:00PM - Rich Merlino (Orvis of Royal Oak) on Winter Steelhead Fishing

The event is turning out to be way more than just a rod show!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Less than a week away from this really cool event in the park. Are you going to be there?


----------



## silverspoons (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great event! Day before the grouse opener puts me up-north however. Good luck


----------

